# Noisy, Banging Dometic 310 Toilet



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Does anybody else have a problem with their toilet making an awful banging noise when they flush? I'm not sure how long Keystone has been using the Dometic 310 toilet, but it's different than the one we had in our 2008 28RSDS. The old toilet was also much easier to use - lift up on the foot pedal to add water, step down to flush. This new one requires you to press down slightly to add water...but not too hard because then the water will just go down into the black tank. The kids have a heck of a time adding water to the bowl. The worst feature though is the loud banging from the water line after you flush - **BAM** when you let up on the foot pedal. It can be heard two campsites away and is especially annoying in the middle of the night. I've tried a pressure reducer on the outside water inlet, using the on-board water tank and pump, and installing an accumulator tank, all with no success. I see this is the cheapest toilet that Camping World carries, so I guess I'm not surprised that Keystone is using it. Is everybody else just living with this noise, or did we get a lemon?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Does anybody else have a problem with their toilet making an awful banging noise when they flush? I'm not sure how long Keystone has been using the Dometic 310 toilet, but it's different than the one we had in our 2008 28RSDS. The old toilet was also much easier to use - lift up on the foot pedal to add water, step down to flush. This new one requires you to press down slightly to add water...but not too hard because then the water will just go down into the black tank. The kids have a heck of a time adding water to the bowl. The worst feature though is the loud banging from the water line after you flush - **BAM** when you let up on the foot pedal. It can be heard two campsites away and is especially annoying in the middle of the night. I've tried a pressure reducer on the outside water inlet, using the on-board water tank and pump, and installing an accumulator tank, all with no success. I see this is the cheapest toilet that Camping World carries, so I guess I'm not surprised that Keystone is using it. Is everybody else just living with this noise, or did we get a lemon?


Not sure which one is in our 301BQ, but we haven't had any problems like you are referring to. I'm 90% sure we can lift up on the pedal to fill the bowl....DW agrees with me so that is a plus.

Sounds (pun intended) like you got a lemon.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I had the same problem in my rig when it was new. The problem was the water hammer effect on the water line when releasing the pedal. My solution was using a nylon zip tie and securing the waterline to the frame in the basement beneath the bathroom. No more noise since then. I like the toilet. The best I've had in the 5 rvs I've owned. I hope this works for you.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We have the same toilet. No banging. I'm sure it's caused by the pipes needing securing at some point. The question is where, and can you access that place?


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We have the same one... and no problem. The only time we get a bang is when we cut the water supply by just releasing the pedal abruptly. We are only two adults so maybe that makes a difference too.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The first thing I checked was the water line and it doesn't look like it's loose, but I didn't look in the underbelly. If I remember correctly, the toilet water supply comes from a tee under the bathroom sink, and goes through the side of the cabinet. I'll take a closer look when I go to the storage lot. We don't really have the option of letting up slowly on the foot pedal. Once it gets to a certain point, the water flow cuts off with a loud "bang", almost like a vacuum breaker is slamming the valve shut.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> The first thing I checked was the water line and it doesn't look like it's loose, but I didn't look in the underbelly. If I remember correctly, the toilet water supply comes from a tee under the bathroom sink, and goes through the side of the cabinet. I'll take a closer look when I go to the storage lot. We don't really have the option of letting up slowly on the foot pedal. Once it gets to a certain point, the water flow cuts off with a loud "bang", almost like a vacuum breaker is slamming the valve shut.


Realize that the banging could be coming from a water line elsewhere. When the water gets shut off violently, the pressure wave can be felt in lines nearby. Eventually, the pressure wave will dissipate. So check other nearby water lines, too, to see if they might be the culprit.

Mike


----------



## lake hound (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, we have the banging too after flushing. We have just learned to live with it. I know for a fact that it is not the valve. I just replaced my flush valve a week ago and still the same banging.

Side Note - when DIY winterizing, do not forget to blow out the water in the flush valve.







Hence the reason I replaced mine. I hooked up the water and had a pretty good mess in the bathroom.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

lake hound said:


> Yes, we have the banging too after flushing. We have just learned to live with it. I know for a fact that it is not the valve. I just replaced my flush valve a week ago and still the same banging.
> 
> Side Note - when DIY winterizing, do not forget to blow out the water in the flush valve.
> 
> ...


So much for the valve theory! We fortunately don't have to winterize here. Our idea of cold is somewhere around 50 degrees, lol....


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

lake hound said:


> Yes, we have the banging too after flushing. We have just learned to live with it. I know for a fact that it is not the valve. I just replaced my flush valve a week ago and still the same banging.
> 
> Side Note - when DIY winterizing, do not forget to blow out the water in the flush valve.
> 
> ...


X2, (have the Domestic 310 and no banging issue but a leak) went camping this past weekend and discovered the elbow had a crack in it, now in South Georgia we don't get that cold and I have not had an issue before. But we had to cut it short, i'm adding a cut off by the toilet because you have to shut off all water and could not use anything because of it. I could have gotten by without a toilet and just used the parks.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

My toilet also makes this noise at the end of the flush.

Oh, and I forgot to blow out the toilet valve and had to replace mine too...LOL


----------

